# Just got ANOTHER 669 9mm...



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

I found another 9mm stainless S&W 669 that is identical to my other 669. Ive owned my first 69 since the early ninty's and it has never jammed or failed ever, and I have shot a ridiculous amount of rounds through it. Ive also heard that S&W only made these for two years, is that correct?
My reasoning for buying the second was that now,
I have two pistols that shoot the same rounds{9mm}. 
I can keep one by my bed and the other in the car without having to remember to carry one to the other. 
I can interchange magazines with both weapons.
I can interchange magazines with both weapons.
9mm ammo is relatively cheap {compared to my S&W 500}.
My wife cant tell one from the other so she will never have to know I bought another.
Both are very reliable. 
I will, however, buy a few backup parts for both such as new recoil springs, hammer springs, firing pins..........
Anyone have any suggestions as to what other parts wear on these pistols that I need to buy? thanks for reading, Mike.


----------

